# Dissociated Client Gets Major Relief - Read The Case Study



## jeremy (Apr 28, 2006)

I know there are a few on here that do not appreciate when I make a post about EFT, however after reading this case study, I felt extremely compelled to do so. It is of interest to this forum as the client describes as being dissociated. Even for those that do not have time or space for EFT I would just read the case study anyway to see the potential anyone has in them.

http://www.emofree.com/Articles2/eft-by-email.htm

Jeremy


----------



## 1A (Aug 12, 2004)

jeremy said:


> I know there are a few on here that do not appreciate when I make a post about EFT, however after reading this case study, I felt extremely compelled to do so. It is of interest to this forum as the client describes as being dissociated. Even for those that do not have time or space for EFT I would just read the case study anyway to see the potential anyone has in them.
> 
> http://www.emofree.com/Articles2/eft-by-email.htm
> 
> Jeremy


EFT played a large role in my recovery, and I am generally skeptical about anything and everything holistic.

The bottom line is that I lost touch with my body (physically) and was out of touch with it for more than a decade.

I had lost my sense of boundaries, the sense of where my skin begins and ends.

Re-establishing these connections to self is utterly crucial and EFT helps with that.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Two psychologists named Charles Figley and Joyce Carbonell from Florida State University invited 10,000 members of the American Psychological Association to nominate highly effective PTSD treatments. As a result four were selected as most popular:

- EMDR
- Visual/Kinesthetic dissociation (V/KD) or Rewind Technique
- Traumattic Incident Reduction (TIR)
- EFT or TFT

As a result a follow up was done comparing techniques on 51 PTSD subjects by Gallo in 1999. 40 of the subjects were followed up after six months. All of the subjects initial SUD ratings were between 8 and 9 but after six months the results were

Follow up SUD score
V/KD = 3.30
EMDR = 2.64
TIR = 5.67
TFT = 3.60

From these results EMDR appears to be the most effective but TFT did score quite well and psychologist Gismondi noted after examining the data that "TFT worked well on more fragile dissociative clients that the EMDR team refused to treat". Although these results are for PTSD many of the people who have DP seem to have developed it from some sort of trauma so it would be interesting to see how much effect these techniques have on DP sufferers.


----------



## widescreened (Jun 22, 2005)

interseting post pablo.What criteria did the patient have to meet in order to have improved?Can this be scientifically tested or is it a more subjective qualification.Reason im asking is cause I tried emdr and eft,neither of them i found to be useful.

diet
exercise
friends
work

thats what worked for me.try this for 3 months and see if you improve


----------



## jeremy (Apr 28, 2006)

Yes very interesting Pablo. EMDR is great. As for your advice widescreened, I would also agrre with that too. What you listed is absolutely essential for making changes in our emotional and physcial state. Glad it worked fro you.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

widescreened said:


> interseting post pablo.What criteria did the patient have to meet in order to have improved?Can this be scientifically tested or is it a more subjective qualification.Reason im asking is cause I tried emdr and eft,neither of them i found to be useful.
> 
> diet
> exercise
> ...


The test subjects were rating their distress out of ten so it is a subjective measurement of their recovery so it would not pass rigorous scientific standards. There are other studies but as far as I know this is the only one comparing techniques but for EMDR there is now a wide range of scientific studies including brain scan studies which has led to EMDR being given the highest recommdation for the treatment of trauma by the American Psychological Association and the Veterans Association.

I am having EMDR and so far it has helped to stop me being so phobic to my symptoms so I dont get anxious when I feel out of it and disconnected, I am working around the initial trauma and working with associated beliefs rather than diving straight in which takes a long time but I think will more likely produce more postive results in the long run.

I agree with what you are saying about diet, exercise, work and especially friends which is probably the most important , but EMDR is helping me to be more calm and less defensive when with my friends so it all helps.

There is a good book written by two psycholgists (John hartung and Michael galvin) who were trained in more traditional branches of psychopherapy and used them for years but now only use a combination of EMDR and eft on all of their patients and have cured people of problems which were previously untreatable such as multiple personality disorder and serious childhood trauma, often only using eft , so I am going to start to use eft again as these guys have convinced me it can be of use and it cant do any harm so why not.


----------

